# My Seed Inventory - Please Help



## Auburn1985 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow, I've accumulated a lot of free seeds from the Attitude over the past 3 years.  Please suggest the seeds I should keep and plant, and the seeds I should throw away.  I don't have the time or space to waste on anything except proven winners.

*My grow info*

I grow in Super Soil
Veg room is 2 x 4 x 4 with T5 lights
Flower room is 3.5 x 3.5 x 8 with 600-watt HPS
Prefer sort-of-easy-to-grow-strains
Prefer short-to-medium height strains
Prefer flower time of 12 weeks or less (less is better)
Like both heavy couchlock strains and uppity-laughing strains
*Seed List *(all are feminized)


CH9 Super Haze
Dinafem Blue Hash
Dinafem Original Amnesia
Dinafem Seeds Cheese
Dutch Passion Blueberry
Dutch Passion Skunk #11
Female Seeds Bubblegummer
Female Seeds Lemon Kush
Female Seeds Purple Maroc
G13 Labs Blue OG
G13 Labs Diesel Auto
G13 Labs Super Skunk
Samsara Seeds Flash Babylon
Seedism Seeds Apple Jack
Seedism Seeds Hippie Killer
Seedism Seeds Killa Watt
Sensi Seeds Shiva Shunk
TH Seeds UltraSour
World of Seeds Afghan Kush
World of Seeds Northern Lights x Big Bud auto


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 17, 2013)

i don't do feminized seeds---but if i had to choose 3 and toss the rest---i would run the 3 kush strains---be sure they all germed before tossing the rest


----------



## pcduck (Sep 17, 2013)

Keep them all. You just don't know what one might be the one


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 17, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> i don't do feminized seeds---but if i had to choose 3 and toss the rest---i would run the 3 kush strains---be sure they all germed before tossing the rest



I've got such a small grow operation, and my flowering season is limited to only 8 months per year (due to the summer heat here in the southeastern US), I can't afford (time-wise) to do anything except feminized seeds.  I've had only one hermie so far in several grows.  IMHO feminized seed technology has come a long way.  Kinda like indoor toilets and lights at Wrigley Field.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 17, 2013)

You can throw your others away to my trash can...  


G13 Labs Blue OG - Run this. I popped 5x of these, and within 36 hours had tap root, put in soiless medium and then had cotyledons. Medium height, and I had one pheno that was SO frosty. They handle a good amount of nutes well too. 

Honestly.. don't throw these away.. you make me sad and I don't like tears!


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 17, 2013)

Do you keep mothers?
I'd suggest running all similar strains against each other to find your fave 
Even if you only run 3 strains at a time; one winner and two challengers. You will have found your favourites and the rest would be nice experiment smoke. 

What is the real reason for throwing beans away? As far as I know of the breeders on your list you could get a killer phenom in any seed


----------



## key2life (Sep 18, 2013)

The Apple Jack has been a favorite uppy sativa for me.  Very pleased with it as a freebie - easy to grow and a light feeder.  I live pretty close to Auburn and was able to grow through the summer no problem, though this summer has been cooler than normal.  Green Mojo!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 18, 2013)

Are Blue Hash, Purple Maroc and Blue OG mostly indica (like at least 85%)?  I am unfamiliar with them.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 18, 2013)

yeah, please don't throw ANY of those seeds away! You never know what gold will pop up...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> ....technology has come a long way.....  Kinda like indoor toilets....


 
This made me chuckle.  I removed a toilet a while back that dated back to the early 1900s, probably 1920 or so.  I marveled at how little toilets have actually changed in the last 100 years.

I would keep anything that you think you might like to grow out.  I would say that the autos are probably out for you.  And if you only grow fems, if anything is not a fem, donate those to someone else, too.  I would not throw any of them away.  You may go through a few of the freebies before you find anything you decide you want to keep.


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

Toss them in a dark container in the freezer, not like they take up a lot of space. You never know who you're going to come across in life that might appreciate a donation of some new genetics.

Trust me, not everyone has the same access to good quality seeds, you may find someone in need one day.


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah, I got like 85 seeds sitting in my fridge.  Just a little tin with one of those things they put in medicine bottles to keep it fresh and taped shut.  Plus another 20 or so in a drawer in my bedroom.  Don't toss'em.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 18, 2013)

So, which of my strains have you personally grown, and which (if any) would you recommend I grow?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 18, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> You can throw your others away to my trash can...
> 
> 
> *G13 Labs Blue OG - Run this. I popped 5x of these, and within 36 hours had tap root, put in soiless medium and then had cotyledons. Medium height, and I had one pheno that was SO frosty. They handle a good amount of nutes well too.*
> ...



Erm, hey I did :confused2:

Check my (very extensive) "Grow Journal of a Cannabinoid Android" and you'll find along the way in there, 5x Blue OG. One pheno was so frosty, I'm very sad I didn't clone this. Anything G13 Labs has my absolute attention. :aok:


----------



## Auburn1985 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dr. Green Fang said:
			
		

> Erm, hey I did :confused2:
> 
> Check my (very extensive) "Grow Journal of a Cannabinoid Android" and you'll find along the way in there, 5x Blue OG. One pheno was so frosty, I'm very sad I didn't clone this. Anything G13 Labs has my absolute attention. :aok:



OK doc, thank you.  I'll try something from G13.


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 24, 2013)

Everything G13 I have tried has been great. I got them as freebies and liked them better than what I had ordered.


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 24, 2013)

Dinafem seeds have been a winner for me too.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 24, 2013)

> I'll try something from G13.



You will not be sorry, as far as germination and general growing from seed to harvest goes. :aok:


----------



## powerplanter (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd like too see the WOS Afghan Kush.  That ones on my wish list...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 25, 2013)

nicely worded their *Happy*:aok:

I've had'em crack just fine working with older beans, you just got to give them a bit o soak first, maybe some scuffing if their is some concern....


----------

